

Resources for Hackers - patrickk

NOTE: I realise there is a link at the bottom of the page for this, I've submitted this there already; but I'd like to get some feedback on this.<p>Resource lists for Hackers. This would fit nicely next to "submit" above.<p>Over the last few days, I've looked for music/white noise that people listen to while coding, and this kind of discussion pops up now and again. It pisses off people who've commented on the older discussion, and possibly disenfranchises newer readers who see all the negativity on the repeat thread.<p>Net result: it's difficult to get a nice, complete list.<p>What's needed is a list of books/music/white noise sources/software tools/hardware/useful websites divided by topic/[insert stereotypical geeky obsession here] that people can upvote and comment their favourite.<p>I use Lifehacker.com as a way of discovering new, useful software, it would also be nice to get those kind of suggestions easily on HN.<p>My suggestion would be to scrape the past discussions on these topics and let the readers sort out the jumbled data, as a start. Crowdsourcing one of the brainiest audiences on the web, bound to work out.<p>Bonus for Paul Graham's wallet: more book sales.
======
pg
I think the more general answer would be to designate certain topics as
evergreen, and have a page listing those.

~~~
patrickk
Perhaps even a wiki, usable by HN members. That way it wouldn't necessarily
add to your administrative burden. I recall you mentioning how much of your
time HN takes up in some video I saw recently.

------
johnl
For white noise you might try: brainwavelab.blogspot.com It's not in English
but that should be no problem. Dig up the tropical storm stuff.

~~~
patrickk
A great one I found too was SimplyNoise.com

It allows you to select white, pink or brown noise, and select whether you
want the noise to oscillate automatically or not. You can also download the
sound file and listen to the looped track in iTunes.

